# Mac OS X Snow Leopard + Windows 7



## GoodTime (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob das wirklich eine Vollversion ist:
NEU Apple Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.3 Vollversion | eBay

Und ob ich die auf meinem Laptop installieren kann:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und zwar wollte ich es neben Windows 7 installieren. Was muss ich beachten? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial wo es erklärt wird? Kann ich dann wirklich ALLE funktionen nutzen? Also was ich weiß ist dass Snow Leopard auf einem "Normalem LAptop" funktioniert. das habe ich hier her:
Praxis: Installation von Mac OS X 10.6 auf einem PC | Mac | Tests & Technik | ZDNet.de

würde das von der Hardware her auch funktionieren. Wollte es erst über eine virtuelle Maschine machen hab mich aber denoch dagegen entschieden. Wollte danach auch noch die Devolerper Preview von Windows 7 installieren. Wenn das geht. Kann ich Snow Leopard und Windows 8 auf meiner externen Festplatte installieren? Ich weiß dass ich dann verschiedene Partitionen machen muss. Kann ich im Installations-Vorgang von Snow Leopard auswählen WO ich das installieren will?

Mhh ich glaube das war es erstmal von meiner Seite.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.
Währe sehr nett.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Edit: Wie ist es wenn ich meinen Laptop starte kann ich dann auswählen womit ich starten will?


----------



## bingo88 (17. Dezember 2011)

OS X lässt sich out-of-the-box nicht auf nicht-Apple Hardware installieren (Apple hat da Sperren eingebaut). Es ist allerdings nicht unmöglich, OS X auf einem normalen PC/Laptop zu installieren (das nennt sich dann "Hackintosh")


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Dezember 2011)

bingo88 schrieb:


> OS X lässt sich out-of-the-box nicht auf nicht-Apple Hardware installieren (Apple hat da Sperren eingebaut). Es ist allerdings nicht unmöglich, OS X auf einem normalen PC/Laptop zu installieren (das nennt sich dann "Hackintosh")


 ...Und darüber darf man hier (leider) nicht reden 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoodTime (17. Dezember 2011)

achso das wusste ich nicht. Ist das etwa illegal???


----------



## bingo88 (17. Dezember 2011)

Apple hat in den Lizenzbedingungen zu OS X explizit die Verwendung auf Fremdhardware verboten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Und zwar wollte ich es neben Windows 7 installieren. Was muss ich beachten? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial wo es erklärt wird? Kann ich dann wirklich ALLE funktionen nutzen?


 
1. Darfst du nicht, die Apple Lizenzbestimmungen verbieten das.

2. In der Regel kannst du es ohne Veränderungen am OS nicht installieren und das ist dann illegal.

3. Selbst wenn du es dann installiert bekommst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass auch alles reibungslos funktioniert.

4. Ich hab eine original Mac Snow Leopard DVD und hab sie (spaßeshalber) mal auf meinen Desktop Rechner installieren wollen (Intel System, UEFI Bios). Das Installieren kam nur bis zum ersten Reboot, danach hing es in einer Schleife fest, Feierabend.

Vergiss es also.
Wenn du unbedingt Mac Snow Leopard haben willst, kauf dir einen Mac.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)
> Vergiss es also.
> Wenn du unbedingt Mac Snow Leopard haben willst, kauf dir einen Mac.


 Das ist leider immer das Fazit 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer das Fazit



Ja, ist aber nun mal so, alles andere ist halt illegal.

Aber wer unbedingt Snow Leopard haben will, soll halt auch die Kohle für einen Mac raushauen.
Es muss ja kein neuer sein, einfach ein gebrauchtes Mac Book und gut.


----------



## GoodTime (17. Dezember 2011)

Mhh es gibt doch auch Programme die Windows 7 so aussehen lassen wie das Mac System. Sind die auch illegal? Wenn nein kennt jemand gute Programme die so etwas können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein, sie sind legal, du kannst dein Windows so verändern wie du willst.
Such bei Google einfach mal nach Mac OS Style für Windows oder was ähnliches.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Dezember 2011)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Mhh es gibt doch auch Programme die Windows 7 so aussehen lassen wie das Mac System. Sind die auch illegal? Wenn nein kennt jemand gute Programme die so etwas können?


 Natürlich nicht 
Aber ich persöhnlich siehe dies als Systemzerstörung an.
Und Mac hat man nicht wegen der Optik...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoodTime (17. Dezember 2011)

Hmm dann lass ich das lieber. 


-CLOSED-


----------

